# Uber bans racists too



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

https://www.buzzfeed.com/carolineodonovan/uber-is-also-willing-to-ban-white-supremacists?utm_term=.qp9QLYZnxl#.vvQnW5aEd
*Uber Bans Racists Too*
Internet firms like Google and GoDaddy are getting attention for shutting down a neo-Nazi website, but during this weekend's violent white supremacist rally in Charlottesville, Virginia, gig economy companies like Uber and Airbnb were forced to deal with white supremacists on the ground.
BUZZFEED  - August 14, 2017

Uber permanently banned white supremacist James Allsup from its ride-hail platform on Saturday after an Uber driver in Washington, DC, kicked him and alt-right leader Tim Gionet, better known as Baked Alaska on Twitter, out of her car for allegedly making racist remarks. The decision makes Uber one of a handful of tech companies that denied service to groups or individuals associated with the violent white supremacist rally that took place in Charlottesville, Virginia, on Saturday.

"Drivers always have the right to refuse service to riders who are disrespectful or make them feel unsafe, as the driver in this case rightly did," Uber said in a statement to BuzzFeed News. "We've reached out to the driver to make sure she's okay, and express our support for her and how she handled this situation. The rider has been permanently removed from our platform."

According to Uber, Allsup and Gionet were riding past the National Museum of African-American History and Culture on Friday evening when their comments finally made their driver, an unidentified African-American woman, uncomfortable enough that she ended the ride and told the pair to leave. Gionet posted a video to Twitter in which he repeatedly asks the driver, "why are we racist?" The video ends shortly after the driver pulls away, leaving them standing beside the Washington Monument.

The exchange took place one day before the white supremacist group Unite the Right hosted a rally at the University of Virginia campus in Charlottesville on Aug. 12. The rally turned violent, leaving one anti-racist protester dead and 19 others injured. Both Gionet and Allsup were reportedly scheduled to speak at the event, which Allsup later said he only attended in a media capacity. Neither immediately responded to a request for comment from BuzzFeed News. Allsup has since resigned from his position as president of the College Republicans at Washington State University.

"The events surrounding the white supremacist rally in the City of Charlottesville are deeply disturbing and tragic," said Uber in a statement. "We stand against this hate, violence, and discrimination."

After talking with Gionet and Allsup's Uber driver on Saturday morning, Uber decided to permanently ban Allsup, who tweeted about it Saturday afternoon. Uber said while it did initially issue Allsup an automatic refund after he filed a complaint, the driver was paid in full for the ride.

Meanwhile, also on Saturday, the company shared the following note with drivers in the Charlottesville area, warning them that a state of emergency had been declared following violent clashes, and reminding them of their "right to feel safe and respected when you use our platform." [click the title to read the full story ]


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

mmkay...

strangely i support uber's actions on this one. I don't say that very often but this time I do.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Uber did the good PR move, for once in their lives.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Although it's **** the racists and **** the supremacists and etc...


Stuff like this makes me feel uneasy that these companies that are trying to run monopolies will take over an industry and dictate how people act.

It'll be point a where everyone acts fake and etc.. so they won't be kicked off a platform. Like that black mirror episode. They'll be essentially controlling all of our actions. 


**** the racists though.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

While I applaud Uber actions, I am not impressed that they banned a grand total of 2, count them 2 accounts. I agree with Jo3030 that this was a PR stunt that will have virtually no real impact on either racists or Uber profits. Too bad Uber is unlikely to step up and find something more significant to do like Google and GoDaddy, now getting attention for shutting down a neo-Nazi website. How about shutting down accounts of ALL the 100s of racists that are easily identifiable from all the videos posted by on the Internet (and collected by the FBI) taken at the white supremacist rally in Charlottesville? I suppose Neo-Nazis like Uber better than Lyft because it sounds more German.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

It's a PR stunt that is totally meaningless -- but that's the kind of thing our selfie society loves..._looking_ good


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

http://gizmodo.com/tech-companies-race-to-finally-enforce-policies-after-c-1797926561
*Tech Companies Race to Finally Enforce Policies After Charlottesville Violence*
August 17 2017 by Bryan Menegus

Nearly all the major technology services we've come to rely on have been negligent in enforcing their own user protection guidelines. Repeated calls to act on the Terms of Service these companies outlined for themselves without any meaningful response has arguably emboldened the worst elements taking root on them-with years of simmering hatred brought to boil this weekend in Charlottesville.

In the wake of the mayhem last weekend, which resulted in the death of an innocent woman, tech companies seem to be realizing the inadequacy of their facile defenses from critics. Rather than simply throwing up their arms and arguing that they aren't responsible for what happens on their platforms, companies are finally taking measures to remove some of the most vile, dangerous elements they harbor.

Policies that could have prevented sites like The Daily Stormer from using these services have, in most cases, existed for many years-and even now, the half-hearted purge of a few specific aggressors involved in the Unite the Right rally look a lot like half-assed window-dressing designed to satisfy public opinion. These are companies that won't-or can't-meaningfully crack down on extremism in broad terms.

So which companies have finally chosen to act this week?

*Airbnb *
To its credit, Airbnb is one of the few companies to take action before all hell broke loose in Virginia this weekend, opting to ban users it had reason to believe were booking rooms to attend the Unite the Right rally. Though earlier versions of Airbnb's ToS disallowed users to "post, upload, publish, submit or transmit any *Content* that [...] promotes discrimination, bigotry, racism, hatred, harassment or harm against any individual or group" its most current iteration contains the following passage:

*you will not and will not assist or enable others to* [...] *discriminate against or harass anyone* on the basis of race, national origin, religion, gender, gender identity, physical or mental disability, medical condition, marital status, age or sexual orientation, *or otherwise engage in any abusive or disruptive behavior*

The company, in a statement to Gizmodo, also interpreted the booked lodgings for Unite the Right as a breach of the company's Community Commitment, and intends to make use of preemptive bans in the future to mitigate ease of travel for similar rallies.

*Cloudflare*
The distributed domain server and internet security services company also presents an unusual circumstance. Cloudflare's Terms of Service includes a typical blank check policy that allows the company to act when it sees fit:

You agree that Cloudflare may, under certain circumstances and without prior notice, immediately terminate your Cloudflare account [...] Cause for such termination shall include [....] any use of the Service deemed at Cloudflare's sole discretion to be prohibited.

In an internal email obtained by Gizmodo, company CEO Matthew Prince said he acted against neo-Nazi blog The Daily Stormer because "the people behind the Daily Stormer are assholes and I'd had enough."

This opens a can of worms in the sense that, while legally insulated and justified, by exercising the blank check clause in his company's ToS, Matthew Prince could conceivably discontinue services like DDoS protection for any website whose leadership he deems repugnant. In that email Prince calls the move arbitrary and says that he thinks its dangerous and that it won't set a precedent-though its just as easy to speculate Cloudflare's decision was informed by mounting pressure to exile The Daily Stormer and doesn't want to be held responsible for vetting its customers more broadly.

Cloudflare appears to still provide its services to the homepage of the Traditionalist Worker Party, a group which the Southern Poverty Law Center describes as "a white nationalist group that... blames Jews for many of the world's problems [and] is intimately allied with neo-Nazi and other hardline racist organizations" and to both 4chan and 8chan, the "politically incorrect" boards of which are infamous for their association with the alt-right and more overt forms of fascism.

*Discord *
The gaming chat client-cum-AIM For Scumbags has had issues with moderating content before, and has been slow in acting to rectify them. (After Gizmodo reported that Discord had become a Wild West for the dissemination of unsolicited child pornography, company leadership took nearly two months to roll out protections that prevented people from getting illegal content from people they didn't know.)

Despite being one of the most laissez faire platforms, Discord actually broadly bans lots of activity in its terms:

[Y]ou agree not to use the Service in order to [...] defame, libel, ridicule, mock, stalk, threaten, harass, intimidate or abuse anyone

Presumably this wording ("anyone") implies people both on and off Discord. Yet white supremacist, ethno-nationalist, and "alt-right" servers flourished-most trafficking in racially- and religiously motivated hatred and threats. Some of the most vile servers insist on "vetting" users, often demanding pictures of their hands (to prove they're white) and voice interviews (to prove they're sympathetic to white supremacy or adjacent ideologies.)

On Monday, the platform finally decided to begin banning some of its worst users, as well as the some of the worst servers, including those dedicated to Richard Spencer and Baked Alaska (both were headlining speakers at Unite the Right). Discord's spokespeople have declined to provide specifics on which or how any servers are being banned. Currently, remaining white nationalist servers are regrouping and taking measures to avoid future detection.

*Facebook *
"You will not post content that: is hate speech, threatening, or pornographic; incites violence; or contains nudity or graphic or gratuitous violence," Facebook's ToS commands-but of course, the world's largest social network has always struggled to moderate its sprawling platform, with revenge porn and livestreamed murders and suicides being an upsettingly common occurrence.

In one of his robotic posts which appeals to no one by trying to appeal to everyone, Mark Zuckerberg reaffirmed his position that "there is no place for hate in our community" without specifying how he intends to clean things up. Following last weekend, at least 11 pages appear to be removed, according to Quartz, including the Facebook page of sobbing neo-Nazi Christopher Cantwell and the Instagram account of ex-Rebel Media blogger Lauren Southern.

The prohibition against posting "hateful" content appeared in Facebook's ToS at least as early as 2005, though, Richard Spencer's National Policy Institute still has an active page on the platform. Then again, it's difficult to expect anything from company that denied its role of massively amplifying misinformation and propaganda in the 2016 election until April.

*GoDaddy *
With two decades under its belt, GoDaddy is the world's largest domain registrar. Like Cloudflare, it has been in the news for severing ties with The Daily Stormer-a site which it defended as recently as early July. Per its current ToS:

You will not use this Site or the Services in a manner (as determined by GoDaddy in its sole and absolute discretion) that [...] Promotes, encourages or engages in terrorism, violence against people, animals, or property

In fact, this is considerably less broad than the oldest available archive of the registrar's terms available on Archive.org's Wayback Machine, which instead informs customers that

You will not use this Site or the Services found at this Site in a manner (as determined by Go Daddy in its sole and absolute discretion) that [...] *Promotes, encourages or engages in defamatory, harassing, abusive or otherwise objectionable behavior*

To the best of our knowledge, the more recent wording was present when The Daily Stormer first registered with GoDaddy and the site's registration has never been in jeopardy until the company tweeted its decision to disassociate Sunday night.

GoDaddy continues to host-among other extremist sites-Richard Spencer's altright.com. 
_____
Continued in next post due to size restrictions


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Continued from last post due to size restrictions
____________

*GoFundMe*
Like Airbnb, GoFundMe (and a few other crowdfunding platforms) began shutting down alt-right personalities' accounts ahead of-though sometimes in connection with-Unite the Right. Baked Alaska appears to have been banned on July 28. Kyle Chapman AKA Based Stickman-an alt-right personality best known for snapping a pole over a counter-protester's head and for founding the Fraternal Order of Alt Knights, a militant subset of the Proud Boys-was kicked around May 4. As far back as January 30, Brittany Pettibone-a sympathizer on the periphery of the "alt-right"-had a fund for her podcast removed.

The platform's non-exhaustive list of prohibited content includes:

the promotion of hate, violence, harassment, discrimination, terrorism, or intolerance of any kind relating to race, ethnicity, national origin, religious affiliation, sexual orientation, sex, gender or gender identity, or serious disabilities or diseases

Since at least February 7 of 2015, site policies have-in different language-disallowed "hurtful or hateful language; violent or hateful material; materials including bigotry, racism, sexism, or profanity." Prior to the recent wave of cancelled accounts, GoFundMe has been used to raise money on behalf of disgraced Breitbart editor/struggling novelist Milo Yiannopoulos, among others.

Multiple funds for the benefit of the driver who mowed down pedestrian counter-protesters this weekend have already been removed.

*Google *
Following GoDaddy's decision to part ways with The Daily Stormer, publisher Andrew Anglin re-registered the site with Google, which, within an hour or so told Gizmodo it was "canceling Daily Stormer's registration with Google Domains for violating our terms of service."

Google, being a massive company with access to excellent lawyers, words a portion of their Registrar arms's ToS as such:

We shall have the right, at our sole discretion and without liability to you or any of your Contacts, to suspend or cancel your domain name and to reveal Registrant and Contact Whois Information [...] to avoid financial loss or legal liability [...] ;if we believe that you or one of your Contacts is using the Whois Privacy Service to conceal involvement with activities that are: illegal, illicit, misleading, objectionable, harmful, hateful, defamatory, derogatory or bigoted based on racial, ethnic, sexual preference, age, disability or political grounds or that may otherwise cause injury, damage or harm of any kind to any person or entity

Few if any other extremist white nationalist sites seem to have attempted to register domains through Google, likely due to paranoia around potential data collection and/or cooperation with law enforcement. (This fear partly fuels the abortive push by alt-righters to boycott all Google products following the firing of anti-diversity memo scribe James Dalmore.) However, the wider Alphabet corporate umbrella also includes YouTube.

Fertile soil for recruitment and propaganda, vlogger personalities have proliferated on the world's largest video platform with ease-and largely with impunity. Even as it's most-subscribed creator Felix Kjellberg (AKA PewDiePie) took today to reflect on his complicity in normalizing modern Naziism through poorly-executed jokes, the company has made no public effort to ban any of the dozens of channels popular within the movement, despite its community guidelines clearly barring hate speech, which it defines as:

content that promotes violence or hatred against individuals or groups based on certain attributes, such as: race or ethnic origin, religion, disability, gender, age, veteran status, sexual orientation/gender identity

*Patreon *
Similar to GoFundMe, Patreon-the crowdfund distinguished by providing creators with a recurring monthly allowance-has dipped a toe into cutting off monetization avenues for far-right figures, including TV KWA in June and, more notably, Lauren Southern in July for what CEO Jack Conte called "manifest observable behavior" of her assistance in a Generation Identity effort to disrupt a Doctors Without Borders search-and-rescue mission in the Mediterranean Sea. (Southern denies direct involvement.)

The platform reserves the right to "terminate your account" if you "break the law or encourage others to break the law," or "harass or bully others, or promote violence or hatred towards others," among other clauses. Like GoDaddy, the earliest available version of Patreon's ToS are even more strict, and even more specific.

Patreon appears to have allowed a page for Unite the Right organizer Jason Kessler to remain on its platform until at least Saturday morning.

*Paypal *
The ubiquitous payment processor-which first made current Trump advisor Peter Thiel and Trump-counsel abandoner Elon Musk fantastically wealthy and influential in Silicon Valley-has long regulated what users can and can't do on its service. This includes obvious infractions like fraud, and less obvious ones like exchanging money for nude photos or videos between consenting adults, or, as a source alleged to Gizmodo, buying certain unscheduled chemical substances like phenibut.

Starting in May, as Buzzfeed reported, alt-right and anti-immigrant groups-from the aforementioned Kyle Chapman and Generation Identity to sympathizer and pickup artist Roosh V-had their accounts limited or removed entirely.

Makes sense, as the service's Acceptable Uses states that:

You may not use the PayPal service for activities that [...] relate to transactions involving [...] the promotion of hate, violence, racial intolerance or the financial exploitation of a crime

That policy has not changed since at least July of 2015 but has not been enforced to a degree that cause visible blowback until just a few months ago. It's unclear how many extremist groups or figures are still active on PayPal and due to a piece of legislation tucked into the Housing and Economic Recovery Act, payments received this way may not even need to be reported to the IRS. 
_________
Continued in next post due to size restrictions


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Continued from last post due to size restrictions
________

*Reddit*
Reddit's enormous influence is only matched by its bewildering inability to enforce its user guidelines, or even decide on what such guidelines should be. Incremental removal of extremists started this year with the banning of r/altright, followed on Tuesday by banning r/Physical_Removal, a community which frequently glorified Augusto Pinochet's murder of political dissidents. "We are very clear in our site terms of service that posting content that incites violence will get users banned from Reddit," a spokesperson told Gizmodo.

Those terms of service as prohibit content that "threatens, harasses, or bullies or encourages others to do so," and arguably gathering in a specific community built around deeply racist, sexist, or anti-semitic views would violate that. Still, repugnant subreddits like r/WhiteRights, r/PussyPass, r/NatSoc, and r/the_donald persist, to the detriment of users, staff, and the already-tarnished reputation of the website.

*Spotify *
Of all the measures taken by companies to remove white nationalist content, Spotify's seems the most like a PR grab. The music repository's ToS forbids activity that's "offensive, abusive, defamatory, pornographic, threatening, or obscene," or "is intended to or does harass or bully other users," but considering there's no meaningful community element, its decision to remove 27 Southern Poverty Law Center-identified "hate bands" is welcome but not hugely impactful.

And even in this somewhat hollow gesture, Spotify comes out a laggard: Apple banned twice as many acts associated with white nationalism, three years ago.

*Squarespace *
Familiar to anyone who has ever listened to a podcast, idiot-proof site-building service Squarespace has, in its Acceptable Use Police, prohibited users to "advocate bigotry or hatred against any person or group based on their race, ethnicity, nationality, religion, gender, gender identity, sexual preference, age or disability," and a broader clause against "'Hate sites' or content that could be reasonably considered as slanderous or libelous" was included in the ToS going back to 2004 when the company was first founded.

Currently, it still hosts Richard Spencer's Radix Journal and National Policy Institute sites, as well as the homepage of Identity Europa.

Thirteen years of clear content guidelines, a Vocativ article specifically about the white supremacist sites using the company's web-building tools in April, and a change.org petition signed by nearly 56,000 asking Squarespace to enforce its own policies have been ineffective. The Outline reported late yesterday that Squarespace intends to "remove a group of sites from our platform," but didn't specify which.

*Twitter*
Once called a "honeypot for assholes" by a former employee, Twitter is has uniformly been lousy at keeping the very worst people from using its platform for the very worst reasons. Following Charlottesville, three accounts associated with The Daily [email protected], @dailystormer and @rudhum-are no more.

Though its rules don't permit broad user behaviors like "violent threats," "harassment," and "hateful content," Twitter pages associated with key players from Unite the Right remain unscathed, including organizer Jason Kessler who was physically run out of his own press conference by justifiably angry Charlottesville residents.

*Uber*
The company has banned exactly one user involved in Unite the Right to the best of our knowledge-James Allsup-after a video was tweeted by (literal) fellow traveler Baked Alaska of a driver allegedly kicking the pair out of her car. Though at this point it strains belief to think Uber would have the moral high-ground on anything, the ride-sharing platform disallows "use of inappropriate and abusive language or gestures" and "any behavior involving violence, sexual misconduct, harassment, discrimination, or illegal activity." It's unclear what took place before the video was filmed, or why Baked Alaska managed to avoid a similar ban.

*Wordpress *
Photographs from Charlottesville show James Fields Jr, the driver who struck a crowd of counter-protesters in cold blood, holding the insignia of and surrounded by other members of the white supremacist group Vanguard America. Their website-bloodandsoil.org-has been taken down by Wordpress.

The closest Wordpress comes to a policy on hate speech concerns the posting of "direct and realistic threats of violence," and the company has yet to make a statement regarding its decision.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Is it just me OR....

Are these loooong posts....8O


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Oooh, crap. This just in my inbox:



> We were horrified by the neo-Nazi demonstration that took place in Charlottesville, which resulted in the loss of life of a young woman as well as two Virginia State Troopers responding to the protest. There is simply no place for this type of bigotry, discrimination, and hate.
> 
> As the country braces for more white supremacist demonstrations, we wanted to let you know what we are doing for the Uber community:
> 
> ...


Seriously. Can't ever just be a transportation Network company and not a political hack? They didn't even mention the Antifa that actually started the violence and were JUST as full of hate.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

As long as the whack-0s, be they rightie whack-0s, leftie whack-0s or just plain whack-0s get into the car, give the address, shut up and ride, get out at the destination, is there really anything that either Uber or Lyft can do about them or to them?

If anyone pulls up to an address and some guy who is wearing a _*Sturmabteilung*_ uniform approaches the car, odds are that the driver will pull off, even if it is Hallowe'en.

If I see a guy carrying a poster of Herr Schicklgruber, I am not going to unlock my doors. If I see a copy of _*Mein Kampf*_ in his hand, probably I will haul him. He might be reading it for scholarly purposes. As long as he keeps shut the ol' traparoonie, I will assume the better. If he starts spouting Nazi ideology, he get one invitation to put a lid on it. If he keeps up the garbage, O-W-T he goes.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The only comment I can think of...

Those that are removing history...

Are bound to repeat it...8(

Why do people think it's right...

To remove statues that celebrate values...

Contained in extraordinary people...

Involved in our history good AND bad...

In the name of rewritting history...

To me that is just plain wrong...

Butt...at least they are not throwing poo...

At these same statues...8)

Doesn't anyone remember ISIS...

blowing up the statues in Palmyra...?

Rakos

PS. I am just a monkey so I can't take sides so don't throw any poo at me...8>)


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

why no message during the BLM riots???.......answer: UBER are Democrats......#TRUMP2020! ##MASA


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Good riddance


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Rakos said:


> The only comment I can think of...
> 
> Those that are removing history...
> 
> ...


Well for starters no one plans on erecting ISIS leaders and soldier monuments... I mean ISIS is Syrian and Iraqi history now so by that logic should they not get something built in their image so we do not forget?

Let's remove race, family heritage, art debates and everyone's opinions and stick to a few facts:

I (john2g1) am an American soldier (United States Army Enlisted)

I have sworn to support and defend the Constitution and the *United* States against *all *enemies *both* foreign and *domestic*
The first act of the Confederacy was the attack US Army base
The Confederacy attack the United States, US citizens, and the US Military
Under Article III, Section 3, of the Constitution, any person who levies war against the United States or adheres to its enemies by giving them Aid and Comfort has committed treason within the meaning of the Constitution.
I do not understand why (outside of a museum) there are any images, statues, flags, or anything else that represents those who fought *against* The United States of America on display anywhere inside the borders of the US.

Does the Vietnam Memorial have NVA soldiers charging against Americans? Does the Iwo Jima sculpture sit across from Japanese soldiers holding the line? Does the statue of Liberty have a Nazi flag waving at it's base?

Please explain why an exception should be made for anyone or anything that was pro Confederacy.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

john2g1 said:


> Well for starters no one plans on erecting ISIS leaders and soldier monuments... I mean ISIS is Syrian and Iraqi history now so by that logic should they not get something built in their image so we do not forget?
> 
> Let's remove race, family heritage, art debates and everyone's opinions and stick to a few facts:
> 
> ...


As you...I was a soldier (USAF-Vietnam)...

As a soldier I would expect that...

You can appreciate valor above and beyond as exibited by some...

Whether it's you or the enemy...

Any soldier learns respect for...

Those that have shown that valor in battle...

A good example is Geronimo...

Even his enemies respected him...

I understand there is still some...

Angst being experienced by some...

Butt...to exibit that angst to the exclusion...

of ANY group is hyjacking the issue...

There should be...as there was in Boston...

A coming together of leaders...

That will moderate these sides...

And bring a peaceful solution..

Most of this is brought on by the...

Income desparagies and job issues...

That make things like Uber...

A desperate straw for some...

Trying to just hang on...

Rakos


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Rakos said:


> As you...I was a soldier (USAF-Vietnam)...
> 
> As a soldier I would expect that...
> 
> ...


North Vietnam wanted independence from France (it was a colony) and to unite North and South Vietnam into one country. Recognizing that the US fought for independence from England North Vietnam petitioned the US to support their fight for freedom.

The US chose instead to back France to the tune of 1 billion+ US dollars. Somehow this third world colony (North Vietnam) defeated a post WWII "Super Power" and liberated itself. The US chose to double down and engaged in hostilities against North Vietnam.

The rest is history and I will not display the hubris of attempting to teach history to one who lived it.



Rakos said:


> Income desparagies [disparity] and job issues...
> 
> That make things like


 war


Rakos said:


> A desperate straw for some...


And without a doubt the NWA did not free itself and unite (by force) it's country without


Rakos said:


> valor above and beyond as exibited by some...


But again I ask:
Does the *Vietnam Memorial have NVA soldiers charging against Americans*? Does the Iwo Jima sculpture sit across from Japanese soldiers holding the line? Does the statue of Liberty have a Nazi flag waving at it's base?

Please explain why an exception should be made for anyone or anything that was pro Confederacy.

I am sure it exists somewhere but I am unaware of any pro Geronimo statues or memorials outside of museums. What Geronimo fought for was his (his people's) to begin with. He wanted to "stand his ground" and I'll skip the German reference but wanted a place for his people to live.

Do you know what Geronimo respected by his enemies has? A memorial of his *surrender. *

To en sure you don't think two warriors can not agree: if anyone wants to destroy The Appomattox Court House (where General Lee surrendered himself and the biggest/best Confederate Army to *USA Army *General Grant) I will be right there on the front lines protecting *American* history. Just don't be stupid enough to stand next to be with anything pro Nazi.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MHR said:


> Uber said while it did initially issue Allsup an automatic refund after he filed a complaint, the driver was paid in full for the ride.
> 
> a state of emergency had been declared following violent clashes


So refunds are AUTOMATIC. That's just great.

State of emergency is code for "surge frozen at 2.5" (or something similar) in uber speak.


----------



## JT21491 (Jun 28, 2017)

uber needs to worry about they're own problems before worrying about a bunch of punks protesting. They can start by fixing their GPS!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

With Uber banning racists, and Lyft guaranteeing us "safe space," I think we pretty much have this whole hate thing..."resolved."


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> So if a plant based eating driver has a passenger that eats meat and dairy in his car then he can kick them out too?
> 
> Probably not. Even thou it's been proven time and time again through a multitude of peer-reviewed journals that the meat and dairy industry are the biggest detriment to human health and the environment.
> 
> But no, someone is is exercising their FREEDOM OF SPEACH can get ban from the platform. #pussificationofthehumanrace2017


No but if a driver is doing his/her job and a paxhole want's to insult said driver my car/my rules says get out of my car...

Assuming that the money isn't more important and considering the rates now days #beatfeet #byefelicia


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

I found 'racist' riders to be the best tipper. Rarely received tips from tourists and recent immigrants.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Quit sucking on that First Amendment lollipop. Freedom of speech is a constitutional guarantee. It protects the citizen from government intrusion. It does not necessarily apply to private contracts, which have a far greater latitude for imposing such limits on the contracting parties. I'm also sworn to defend the Constitution but driving Uber doesn't have a whole lot to do with that outside of federal regulations and judicial decisions.

When you're demanding freedom *from* speech in either the public or the private realm you're looking at far murkier questions of business ethics and less charted legal waters. On an entirely personal level I may be satisfied to see a certain class of people take the bus to work but I'm also operating a service for the public. And there is a level on which I may not want to judge my pax during a basic business transaction.

On the other hand I'm quite okay with Uber having the back of drivers who take umbrage at overt displays of poor conduct by including racist/sexist/other-ist displays in the definition. If you wear your confederate shirt perhaps you should expect to be shown the door by a black driver. If you buy your witty apparel at Spencer's I know many women who'd kick you in the nuts before giving you the time of day (and I'd cheer them on). But there is no straight line to be drawn by a company that is in the business of facilitating transactions among individuals who hold opinions and views as diverse as the population as a whole.

It's not that simple. And neither was the Civil War.


----------

